# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Grafik-Tuning für beste Ergebnisse - Tipps und Tricks für Ini-Anpassungen



## SebastianThoeing (11. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Grafik-Tuning für beste Ergebnisse - Tipps und Tricks für Ini-Anpassungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Grafik-Tuning für beste Ergebnisse - Tipps und Tricks für Ini-Anpassungen


----------



## maikblack2011 (11. November 2011)

Nett abgeguckt


----------



## devflash (11. November 2011)

Schöne Sache, wird direkt mal ausprobiert - danke!


----------



## Raid33n (11. November 2011)

Leider kann man 90 % der Einträge in der Ini NICHT finden .


----------



## Raid33n (11. November 2011)

Habt ihr die Einträge überhaupt mal überprüft ? Ob diese überhaupt existieren ?


----------



## Predator91 (11. November 2011)

Ich habe nur einen nicht finden können. Die unteren die hier aufgelistet sind musst du selber einfügen, da es die in der ini. nicht gibt.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

Raid33n schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Einträge überhaupt mal überprüft ? Ob diese überhaupt existieren ?


 du kannst doch da hin und her schalten,,von unten nach oben und von oben nach unten suchen,,wenn er den eintrag nicht findet,,musst du die suchrichtung wechseln


----------



## Simonxx24 (11. November 2011)

Könntet ihr mal die ini hochladen, weil ich 90% der sachen nicht finde?


----------



## Puffdady (11. November 2011)

welchen rechner muss man haben um die einstellungen ruckelfrei darzustellen?


----------



## EVOCrawler (11. November 2011)

vorher / nachher bild wäre nett


----------



## toxin (11. November 2011)

Wie kann man VSYNC deaktivieren?

hier die komplette INI : http://pastebin.com/za0bm46t


----------



## DerdOn2006 (11. November 2011)

Sollte die Kopie der .ini in einem separaten Ordner abgelegt werden oder kann sie im selben Ordner verbleiben?


----------



## rohan123 (11. November 2011)

Wo bitte findet man die Einstellung Ultra? Finde die nicht, gibt nur hoh und sehr hoch. Ultra ist mir nicht untergekommen, außer ich hätt`s übersehen. Oder werden die nur bei Quad Cores angezeigt?

Werde das Game mal so spielen, und mir die vorgefertigte Grafik mal ansehen, und nicht jetzt schon herumtunen, wenn ich noch nicht mal das Spiel gescheit gesehen habe.

Kann nur sagen, dass ich es bei mir auf die höchstmöglichen Details eingestellt habe (hoch bzw. sehr hoch) und ich muss sagen, dass es bisher trotzdem dass ich keine Quad Core sondern nur einen Core 2 Duo E 8400 habe, kaum ruckelt, selbst in der 1680er Aufläsung.

Die Grafik macht jedenfalls viel her. Gar nicht zu vergleichen mit Oblivion.

Tolle Leistung jedenfalls seitens Bethesada!


----------



## lordgastius (11. November 2011)

Also ich spiele alles auf Ultra und jetzt auch mit diesen Einstellungen und bin maßlos Enttäuscht von Skyrim, meine Waffenhandwaffe sowie Schild und alles was sich in Handreichweite befindet sieht verwasche und matschig aus, es ist echt schade und erbärmlich. Und dieses Game sollte eines DER Hardwarefresser 2011 sein? Niemals!


----------



## nigra (11. November 2011)

Danke PcGames!


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

Raid33n schrieb:


> Leider kann man 90 % der Einträge in der Ini NICHT finden .



Waren alle drin, außer den unteren 2 Blöcken. Lerne am besten die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, man kann nach oben und unten suchen...


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2011)

Also ich habe auch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit "Ultra". Mein System ist High-End. Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.

DIrekt im Options-Menu -> Einstellung erweitert - > "Ultra"? 
Hab ich nicht.

Dementsprechend (vermutlich, deshalb) habe ich auch EInträge nicht in der ini ... z.B. iShadowFilter 
Außerdem sind die Werte auch anders, als in den Beispielen.


----------



## maikblack2011 (11. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit "Ultra". Mein System ist High-End. Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.
> 
> DIrekt im Options-Menu -> Einstellung erweitert - > "Ultra"?
> Hab ich nicht.
> ...



Nein es liegt daran das es Ultra nur in der englischen Version gibt.In der deutschen nennt sich das dann sehr hoch.


----------



## dennis-2810 (11. November 2011)

Ich glaube mit Ultra ist Sehr Hoch gemeint... 

Und ich kann es auch nicht bestätigen, dass das Spiel hardwarehungrig ist. Spiele auf Sehr Hoch mit 4 AA und habe auch alle Einstellungen in der ini geändert soweit es ging. Trotzdem läuft es auf meinem recht alten System (Athlon 64 X2 4600+, 2GB DDR2, GF 9800 GTX+) bisher ohne Ruckler, wobei andere Spiele auf ähnlichen Niveau bei max einstellungen laggen wie sau^^ Einzig bei 8 AA fängt es an ein wenig zu ruckeln.
Ich schätze da hat Bethesda bei der Komprimierung oder sonstigem gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

lordgastius schrieb:


> Also ich spiele alles auf Ultra und jetzt auch mit diesen Einstellungen und bin maßlos Enttäuscht von Skyrim, meine Waffenhandwaffe sowie Schild und alles was sich in Handreichweite befindet sieht verwasche und matschig aus, es ist echt schade und erbärmlich. Und dieses Game sollte eines DER Hardwarefresser 2011 sein? Niemals!



ja, die Waffen und Schilde sehen echt total mies aus, das verdirbt selbst mir, der ansonsten eher den Grafikstil und die Atmosphäre schätzt und nicht so sehr auf besonders detaillierte Texturen usw achtet und im Spielfluss bei Spielen wie Modern Warfare 3 gar nicht so merkt, dass die Grafik veraltet ist, ein wenig den Spielspaß. Die Waffen sieht man schließlich fast ständig vor der Nase. Texturen, die 1-2m weit von mir weg sind, dürfen gerne so aussehen, aber die Waffen? Nee nee nee...  

Hoffentlich wird dazu bald Mods geben, die das ändern...


----------



## endmaster (11. November 2011)

Mir ist die Grafik verhältnismäßig egal. Vielmehr stört mich, dass ich seid 9 Stunden mit dem gleichem Schwert kämpfe und bisher nur 1 besseres gefunden hab (brauch ja 2)


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Nein es liegt daran das es Ultra nur in der englischen Version gibt.In der deutschen nennt sich das dann sehr hoch.


Ah ok, danke. Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## derkleinehobbit (11. November 2011)

hey leute,
ich hab die ini geändert und bin sehr zufrieden mit den einstellungen, weitsicht ist besser, wasser ist besser, und meine maus funktioniert auch besser,

ich mein wir wissen alle was der pc könnte, wenn man wollte....

ich bin froh nachdem ich 50 Euro für BF 3 ausgegeben hatte und nach 8 Stunden schon das Ende gesehen habe,
daß sich diese 50 Euro mal wieder echt gelohnt haben!!! da werd ich sicher noch Wochen mit bechäftigt sein, freu!!!

Und für mich passt die ini super, und es wird sicher nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Texture Mods da sind,

also ruhig bleiben  ich bin dann mal wieder weg, "Himmelsrand" erforschen....


PS: Deutsche Lokalisation hättens schon ein wenig besser machen können, grins


----------



## solidus246 (11. November 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> Mir ist die Grafik verhältnismäßig egal. Vielmehr stört mich, dass ich seid 9 Stunden mit dem gleichem Schwert kämpfe und bisher nur 1 besseres gefunden hab (brauch ja 2)



Tritt mal den Gefährten bei. In der ersten richtigen Mission bei denen müsstest du sogar 2 Schwerter finden. Funken, und Feuer


----------



## Seebaer (12. November 2011)

lordgastius schrieb:


> Also ich spiele alles auf Ultra und jetzt auch mit diesen Einstellungen und bin maßlos Enttäuscht von Skyrim, meine Waffenhandwaffe sowie Schild und alles was sich in Handreichweite befindet sieht verwasche und matschig aus, es ist echt schade und erbärmlich. Und dieses Game sollte eines DER Hardwarefresser 2011 sein? Niemals!


 
FXAA ausschalten.


----------



## Dark155 (12. November 2011)

Wie kann ich (in der Deutschen Version) beim Launcher das FXAA und "Ausblendung Objektdetails".Ausschalten bzw. wie heißt das dort ??


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Dark155 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich (in der Deutschen Version) beim Launcher das FXAA und "Ausblendung Objektdetails".Ausschalten bzw. wie heißt das dort ??


  Einfach im Lauchner auf Optionen und dann eher rechts auf "Erweitert" - da steht dann in einem neuen Fenster eher in der MItte FXAA als eigener Punkt zum ankreuzen, und links oben dann auf "Sichtweite", dann hast Du rechts mittig "Gegenstandausblendung"  


@Seebaer: bei mir ist FXAA nicht aktiv, und trotzdem sehen zB die Waffentexturen bei der Ego-Perspektive total besch#%&! aus...


----------



## Dark155 (12. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Einfach im Lauchner auf Optionen und dann eher rechts auf "Erweitert" - da steht dann in einem neuen Fenster eher in der MItte FXAA als eigener Punkt zum ankreuzen, und links oben dann auf "Sichtweite", dann hast Du rechts mittig "Gegenstandausblendung"
> 
> 
> @Seebaer: bei mir ist FXAA nicht aktiv, und trotzdem sehen zB die Waffentexturen bei der Ego-Perspektive total besch#%&! aus...



Wenn ich auf ERWEITERT drücke dann ist das erste Fenster DETAILS und da steht nur TEXTRUREN, UNSCHÄRFEQUALITÄT,FELDTIEFE,TRANSPARENZ MULTISAMPLING (Anzahl 1-10) was ist davon FXAA ? 

DANKE


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Dark155 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf ERWEITERT drücke dann ist das erste Fenster DETAILS und da steht nur TEXTRUREN, UNSCHÄRFEQUALITÄT,FELDTIEFE,TRANSPARENZ MULTISAMPLING (Anzahl 1-10) was ist davon FXAA ?
> 
> DANKE


 
Also, bei mir sieht es so aus, siehe Bild - ist es bei Dir anders? ^^  Was für ne GRaka hast Du? Ich hab eine AMD 6870


----------



## Dark155 (12. November 2011)

Also bei mir sieht das ganz anders aus XD habe ne GTX 560 ti   und was nun ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. November 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Wie kann man VSYNC deaktivieren?
> 
> hier die komplette INI : [Display] iTexMipMapSkip=0 bFXAAEnabled=0 fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.000 - Pastebin.com


 
Ist das die Vanilla-Ini.? Oder die modizifierte, mit den PCGames-Tips?


----------



## FrostByte (12. November 2011)

Also ich hab mal die .ini editiert wie oben beschrieben. Hier das Ergebnis:
Vorher(Grafik: Ultra): http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2706/yqqyud8d_jpg.htm
Nachher(Grafik: Ultra & optimierte .ini): http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2706/nvogisdg_jpg.htm

Fazit: Die Schatten allgemein und der Bäume sind in der Tat viel schärfer. Jedoch kann ich beim Wasser eigentlich keinen Unterschied feststellen, zumindest bisher. Der Rest ist bisher gleich, also keine Veränderung, habe allerdings nur 5 Minuten lang mit den neuen Einstellungen gespielt^^

Sollte ich was positives/Negatives bemerken, melde ich mich.


----------



## nyldan (12. November 2011)

Die Waffen- und Schlid- Darstellung ist wirklich nicht gerade der Brüller...

Ich spiele deshalb in der 3rd Person View, dann sieht man's nicht, außerdem finde ich die Übersicht in den Kämpfen ohnehin so besser.


----------



## nataSic (12. November 2011)

das war mal eine echt nützliche news *_*
also ich find die grafik nach diversen ini-einstellungen von hier und nen anderen forum richtig gut (auf meinen bildschirm jedenfalls. okay, außer texturen). weiß aber nicht ob sich an der grafik wirklich viel verändert hat xD

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2706/6yewkk6z_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2706/q6c36bdg_jpg.htm
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2706/6jyi2zdf_jpg.htm


----------



## deepstern (12. November 2011)

Aber eins versteh ich nicht! Ich finde von keine Ultra einstellung bei mir!Trotz neusten Rechner mit 560 Ti Graka! 

Aber die Einstellung helfen wirklich und es sieht schon mal ganz gut aus..aber ich hoffe da geht noch was^^


----------



## huner29 (12. November 2011)

hier noch ein paar kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge für die Schattenquallität:
"iShadowMapResolution" verändert die Genauigkeit der Schatten, je höher desto genauer, änderbar in 512er Schritten, habs bei mir aktuell auf 4096.
"iShadowMaskQuarter" veringert bei Erhöhung, die Treppchenbildung(häßliche Artefakte) der Schatten maps, habs aktuell auf 8


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

hab grad n anderes problem,,n ziemlich hässliges,,,bin grad in so ner  stadt angekommen,,jedenfalls sind mir als erstes so hell schimmernde  wände von den häusern aufgefallen...was könnte das denn sein,,bzw was  muss ich runterschalten?hab grad noch gemerkt das man das hauptsächlich nachts sieht,,wär cool wenn mir einer sagen könnte was dass is




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adariel (13. November 2011)

Hat schon jemand was gegen die hässlichen, unbeweglichen Wasserfälle gefunden die in der Entfernung zu sehen sind?

Muss doch echt nicht sein das die auf einer gewissen Entfernung auf einmal von einem wunderschönen Wasserfall zu einem statischen Bitmap mutieren...


----------



## X3niC (13. November 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was gegen die hässlichen, unbeweglichen Wasserfälle gefunden die in der Entfernung zu sehen sind?
> 
> Muss doch echt nicht sein das die auf einer gewissen Entfernung auf einmal von einem wunderschönen Wasserfall zu einem statischen Bitmap mutieren...


 FURCHTBAR ^^ ohne scheiss hab fast gekotzt wie ich das gesehen habe....


----------



## X3niC (13. November 2011)

*FOV tweaken.*
Die SkyrimPrefs.ini öffnen und fdefaultfov=XX hinzufügen. Dann das XX mit der gewollten Werten ändern.
Zum Beispiel:
fdefaultfov=85


----------



## Dark155 (13. November 2011)

Könnte mir jemand bitte mal helfen wo ich nun FXAA ausschalte ? siehe bild !!


----------



## Kaeksch (13. November 2011)

Gibt doch in der ini nen FXAA Eintrag.


----------



## Dark155 (13. November 2011)

bFXAAEnabled=0 bei der SkyrimPrefs.ini ?? Also ises bei mir aus ne ?  oki


----------



## Zar-roc345 (13. November 2011)

Moin,

ich hab die Änderungen in der ini. so wie oben beschrieben vorgenommen.
Die Grafik sieht zwar jetzt noch ein bissel besser aus,nur hab ich jetzt einen kleinen Bug bekommen.

Und zwar wenn ich Personen anspreche,dann erscheint der Aktivieren Button nicht mehr bzw. ich kann die Personen zwar ansprechen,nur seh ich halt nicht mehr das Symbol für Aktivieren,was bei mir auf E liegt.

Weiß jmd von euch nen Rat,wie man das ändern kann,ohne jetzt wieder die komplette ini. Datei auf normal zu setzen????

Gruß


----------



## ColdSenthen (18. November 2011)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch noch diese Mod
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=412
Man kann Skyrim nur lieben: So umfangreich und so mod-bar 

Für die, die auch gerne die Wegweiser in Deutsch haben:
http://www.scharesoft.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=27&func=fileinfo&id=2324


----------



## Archimedes2011 (19. November 2011)

Folgende Mods sind auch sehr sehr gut geworden und nutze ich selbst.

Strong modified SkyrimPrefs_ini and FXAA Settings: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=450
Weapon Ebony Gold Complete Set: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=573
Armor Ebony MAIL Gold Female and Male: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=587
Armor Ebony Gold Male: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=549
Armor Ebony Gold Female: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=493


----------



## Dark155 (20. November 2011)

Ja hey Leute hab nen kleines Problem und zwar hab ich mit dem Spiel  angefangen und bin bis zur ersten Stadt gekommen naja und dann ging ich  halt den Berg hinauf und wenn ich den "Ödsturzhügelgrab Tempel" gehen  will stürzt das spiel ab aber sonst funktioniert alles wunderbar !!! Hab  einige Mods installiert und die SkyrimPrefs.ini verändert aber auch  ohne das alles funktioniert das eintreten in den Dungeon nicht jedoch  sonst (bis jetzt, bin ja noch net weit) allles andere :\ 

Könnt ihr mir helfen ???

GTX 560 TI
AMD Phenom x4 955
ASRock 870 Extreme3
Windows 7 x64 Home


----------



## Dark155 (21. November 2011)

Hey Leute habe das oben beschriebene Problem behoben in dem ich das hier gemacht habe Skyrim 4GB Tutorial at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community ! 

Jetzt ist das Problem wenn ich durch das Dungeon starte und an diese Tür komme "Ödsturzhügelgrab : Allerheiligstes" passiert wieder das selbe ?!?! Keine Rückmeldung ?!?! (JEDOCH bleib das Spiel nicht stecken oder so, die Musik läuft weiter und der komische Rauch im Lademenü raucht weiter ^^)

Habter ne Idee ?? 

MFG


----------



## Dark155 (21. November 2011)

*SKYRIM Keine Rückmeldung*

Ich habe jetzt festgestellt das wenn ich in der Dungeon drin bin (die  datei verändert mit der mod) und die Tür "Ödsturzhügelgrab :   Allerheiligstes" öffnen will es NICHT klappt jedoch wenn ich wieder raus  will (wo ich am anfang nich reinkam) DAS es klappt ! wenn ich jetzt die  datei mit der originalen ausstausche und einen Spielstand IN der  Dungeon lade es NICHT klappt !! und einen Spielstand vor der Dungeon  lade KLAPPT es !!

Also mit veränderter exe :
-Laden von Speicherstand in die Dungeon, vor die Dungeon klappt 
-in Dungeon eintreten klappt
-in Tür "Ödsturzhügelgrab :  Allerheiligstes" klappt NICHT

mit originaler exe : 
-Laden von Speicherstand in die Dungeon klappt NICHT
-laden von Speicherstand vor die Dungeon KLAPPT
-in die Dungeon eintreten klappt NICHT 

Ich bin völlig verzweifelt (hab es bei 4 verschiedenen foren eingetragen) ^^ 

MFG


----------



## Desertdelphin (1. Dezember 2011)

> Zuerst allerdings nehmt ihr euch die Einstellungen vor und setzt alle Werte auf "Ultra". Ihr setzt allerdings keine Haken bei "FXAA" und "Ausblendung Objektdetails"



Also erstmal gibt es bei mir maximal "Hoch". Es gibt auch kein Feld für FXAA. Meint ihr damit "Transparenz-Multisampling"? 

"Ausblendung Objektdetails" finde ich auch nirgends.

Ich suche im Launcher unter Optionen im erweitertem Grafikmenu. Bin ich blöd oder der Artikel mies erarbeitet?


----------



## Kwengie (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

sind diese Einträge bzw. diese Tuning-Maßnahmen noch aktuell nach dem vierten Patch?


----------



## PsyMagician (10. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie kann ich machen was ich will, aber die Änderungen an der ini scheine keine Wirkung zu haben.


----------

